# White spots like flowers hanging to the glass!HELP



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

I have white sports that look like flowers or umbrellas if i look up close and theyre everywhere in my tank.Only appeared after i did a 60% water change and added 2 fish.What can be the problem im starting to freaking out..it looks so bad on my tank like i havent cleaned it in months when i just did yesterday,


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I just did a little search and found some sites inquiring about snails...do you have any of those...possibly snail eggs. Or...could be dissolved gases that have been trapped against the glass and form a pattern...I couldn't find much more than that..

If its the gases...they just dissapate. If its the snail eggs..I'm not sure what to do for that.

Maybe others have some ideas.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

no snails in the tank..im doing research as well cant seem to find what i have in the tank.theyre literally everywhere...


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

weird ..just tested the water and seems like i have an ammonia spike.I dont know what can cause it but it might be because i removed some old media from the filter ?right when i did the water change i took out the 3 bags of carbon and a used filter pad that was too old anyways...seeded the new ones and put them back in...might that be the problem of the ammonia spike?also adding 2 more fish maybe im looking at a mini cycle?help please


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like a Hydra infestation.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That was my thought...hydra. What are your nitrates and nitrites? Yes, removing 3 bags of carbon and a filter removed bacteria and adding fish increased the bioload. How did you seed them?

But hydra are more arriving for excess nutrients, so check the nitrates as well. Maybe some debris hiding in the substrate or another filter?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

the new filter pads that i put in were soaked in the water what i washed the bags of carbon and the other filter pad.idont thinkit is hyrdra it doesnt look like a palm tree it was smaller but it might evolve into that i have no idea.i have sand so no debris anywhere...i wiped it last night and took the rocks out.Some of the rocks were treated with bleach , some of them werent...could that be a reason too?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, when I think seeded, I think they ran in a filter alongside an established filter for 2 weeks. Try switching some of the established media back into the tanks. What about the filter...clean?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

yes clean ..did i make a mistake the way i did it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The ammonia is caused by removing bacteria and adding fish. Yes, when you need to seed new media, you really want to allow 2 weeks with circulation to get proper growth and development.

The hydra is a separate issue. Physically remove as many as possible. Artificial plants and rocks can be removed from the tank and soaked in a 10% bleach solution for 10 to 15 minutes, then scrubbed and rinsed with plain water and allowed to air dry. The same treatment will work for planaria. I do not see any other organism that remotely looks like a flower or umbrella. To prevent future reoccurrance, do not overfeed.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

DJ so its back in my tank.I dont understand why cuz im not overfeeding...the fish barely get to eat and they devour the food i put in the tank in less than 30 seconds.It barely touches the bottom sometimes so what is up?could be some other thing causing it?These things like umbrellas are only developing near the substrate like an inch or two high at first then they spread if not cleaned.I dont get it.I used to overfeed before and never had this issue in my other tank now its very annoying it even started forming on the plants leafs .What can i do?I wiped it out last night before i did the water change , cleaned the entire tank and didnt feed since then and now here it is sticking to the glass again...i dont know what else to do.Is there any chemicals that will make it go away?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are your nitrates? I don't know of any chemical for hydra that will not also harm fish/plants.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

under 20ppm.water parameters look ok.I do one 50% water change over the weekend and 2 25% WC throughout the week.should be more than enough with as many fish as i have now.I really hate to see it there.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

can a lot debris in the water trigger it?dang i just looked in the overflow tower and seems like the catfish managed to get in there and i see A LOT of poop in there im gonna clean it right now but just wondering if that can be the issue??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes anything they can eat will keep them established. Since 20ppm is not getting them gone...try 10ppm.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

more frequent water changes?ill do it!


----------



## norwalkfisherman (Oct 4, 2012)

I have had this problem before. Do you use API Stresscoat? I found that if you excessively dose with this product, you can get a strange algae that grows on everything, the reason is that Stresscoat is high in phosphates.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Im using Prime


----------



## norwalkfisherman (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd try cutting back on using prime, my experience is if you overdose or frequently dose with products like prime or stress coat, i would get the little white things over absolutely everything, substrate, glass, plants. To get rid of them i did about a 15% water change per day and lightly scrubbed everything in my tank for a week. After i discontinued the products the white stuff never came back.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Any plausible explanation for dechlor products to cause this?Or you just think that might be it?Cuz you know you still have to dechlorinate the water when doing water changes.Actually i cut back on feeding and that seems to work


----------



## norwalkfisherman (Oct 4, 2012)

If the product is high in phosphates, it will happen. I don't know what is exactly in prime, but if the product does more than dechlorinate the water I would try a standard water conditioner.


----------



## solanahWP (Nov 5, 2012)

could this be the fish tank?


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Hydra can be killed with Fluke tabs at 1/2 strength


----------

